# Chimera Wall of death / IG Transport tactics



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi all
I want to see what everyone's opinion is on the following Tactics (I haven't finished building the army to suit the tactics, so haven't play tested it). This is mainly focussed on IG and their chimeras - oh how one can fall in love with a cheap yet sturdy transport, but i want to focus largely on their transports (and how they can be devastating too) than the ol'chimelta vet style. Having not seen any advice on this previously, i'd love to know if my thoughts are tactically sound or otherwise.

Loadouts i use (or considered):
Pillbox: ML HB or Dual HB (perhaps with stubber if desired)
Mobile Variant (ML HF)
Command: Any of the above with a Heavy Stubber to add a bit extra firepower if needed

Tactics
Pillbox: Name says it all really - camp on an objective ideally with some form of HW to complement the main guns. I know HWS's can't deploy in chimeras, but i'd love to see a HWS w/ HBs/ACs loaded in a Chimera Dual HB (5 HBs would be cool to see and would kick out quite a lot of dakka). I also park these chimeras in front of valuable artillery units to obscure them plus the guns normally can still fire OVER the chassis (arty is taller than puny chimera turret, except at very short distances), so no enemy cover save.

Mobile Variant: 
Unlike the previous type, this is a more versatile tank, with its key feature being decent mobility and resilience. However, one of the problems facing it is the opportunity to use the hull mounted weapon to its maximum effect whilst avoiding CC. For this a good knowledge of your enemy and its tendencies will be required - you want to be getting the drop on them, not the other way around. 
For this, i would try to keep the enemy at 13" or so (if they're regular infantry) or at 19" (if they have either fleet or Jump Packs), so that i can use flamer weapons BEFORE i get assaulted (and even melta units will want to move closer to attempt to get into 2d6 range). These distances are worked out so that you will always stay out of assault range (and also meltagun 2d6 range, handily), but with final position of the vehicle being as close as possible to the unit to maximise template hits on the unit. 

Move 6" forward and use flamer weapons to roast a horde, but any canny horde player will max coherency to reduce template hits - if they advance, you can get some movement to tank shock them with other vehicles into a closer position to increase flamer hits, but this probably depends on how much redundancy you have in terms of vehicles. 

However, i would use the multilasers in the first turn (when you'll obviously be out of assault range in 9/10 cases), both to pepper the horde and then to act as your measuring stick (avoiding all of the 11" deployment shenanigans and other deployment strats). 

If you want a list to complement the tactics, my list is here (http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=103932), and this whole "Wall of Death" style tactic is the main basis of the build.


Happy Gaming 
Antonius

Feel Free to add critique to either the list or the tactics - This is my 1st IG list and i have been contemplating on how to maximise its effectiveness and other similar styles not mentioned in the tactics forum (I am not as veteran as other players on the forum).


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Basic IG tactics well thought out!. The trick is using it in game against a variety of opponents and in different mission.


----------



## Okysho (Oct 19, 2011)

That's actually a fantastic setup. Since the chimera are cheaper than a standard tank you can field a lot of them. Additionally they don't come in "tank squads" like a Leman Russ.

I like the way you've put together your list and tactics. It'd be great for take and hold games, however it's mostly very anti-light infantry and anything above xenos you'll have trouble with. Your manticore can't hold off the traitor legions alone (but I don't know many people who play chaos...) but a good job in accounting for anti-vehicle. Setinels with TL missiles can work wonders


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

Its just a local meta issue. I struggle with horde armies (either due to target acquisition or just poor rolling), so any real hard counter to Horde is never a bad thing. IMHO, i think a similar tactic could be used in anti-elite, particularly 4 flamer PCS units and melta support, to break a unit a turn, although sheer massed firepower should do it too. Armoured Sents are great at tarpitting ANYTHING except MCs or powerfist units - 1/36 chance to glance with grenades (and idc whether i lose a sentinel's shooting weapons, as long as it doesn't die its a success).
I can probably imagine its quite scary for a player to be seeing many transports breathing down their neck (except the elite players). I was playing a 600pt SL list against a mini draigowing, and actually found that my army was more indestructible than his paladin cheese .

Health Warning: This type of tactic recommended is an "all in" style, although i would only do it with 5 chimeras and the sents, not the entire army. Having good support is key to ensuring the army does what it should.


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

Bump
Thanks guys for all the support. + rep. Would love to see what more of the veteran IG'ers and Mech gamers think of this (to see whether this tactic is a good idea or not)

Antonius


----------

